# Super Deck stain still tacky.



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I've just completed a deck build about 1200sq'. The customer chose a semi transparent stain from super deck I applied 2 coats just like the directions said & being carful not to over apply the 2nd coat. Its been almost 4 days dry time & in the morning while its cool the stain seems to be dry & good to go, but by mid afternoon it gets pretty hot, 93*+ Its then the stain becomes tacky to the touch. Why is this & can anyone tell me what I can do or will it eventually dry up?
The customer is getting a little P/O & wants to start using his new deck.

I admit I poke a little fun at you painters every now & then but if someone out there has a little advise for me I'll try to let up on you guys.:blink:

A little putty & A little paint, makes a carpenter what he AIN'T


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like you over applied. Even though you think you didn't.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree over applying may be the problem. That being said what can I do to make it better?


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Wipe it down with thinner. Lots of rags lots of thinner. 

I don't envy you.


----------



## GHPJerry (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it Oil Base? JHC's advice of thinner is good but only if it's an oil stain, I don't remember seeing whether or not you stated if ti's an oil or acrylic.
If oil...just as JHC said, good luck and you're in a tough spot but thinner rags is your best hope right now.
If it's acrylic...thinner won't touch it, you have to move to harsher products, such as lacquer thinner or denatured alcohol. Nasty stuff. I would get hold of your product rep and have him/her look at the situation.
Stickiness after application usually is too much product. Semi-Transparents are tough to apply because it looks completely different wet than dry...it can screw with someone that doesn't had the experience...and those of us that have made the mistake ourselves. You apply it just as any solid color or clear coat and let it set up...even though it doesn't look like what you expect when you apply it, let is dry and it changes dramatically.


----------

